# Post a Song For Another Poster



## Beezer (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't know any of you that well as I'm still rather new, but I always loved this song. I'll dedicate it to all of da ladies on this forum. It just has such a contagious beat!


----------



## Seren (Sep 20, 2022)

Beezer, that's such a lovely tribute and no doubt all the other ladies will be along to respond

I offer my own tribute, first and foremost to my husband as this was clearly written with him in mind  but I offer it in salute to the manlies here, too


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

Did not see these posts until just now! I love the different artist's versions of "There She Goes".
"Hard to be Humble" always makes me laugh 

My contribution to the guys of the forum:


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 23, 2022)

This tribute is for Beezer


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

For @dseag2


----------



## Della (Sep 23, 2022)

For my husband:


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Tish


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Patek24 said:


> For @Tish


Thank you, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Purwell (Sep 23, 2022)

This one is for all of us that are now retired.


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

Patek24 said:


> For @Pinky


@Patek24 

I love this rendition of a classic Canadian song. Thank you!


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Patek24
> 
> I love this rendition of a classic Canadian song. Thank you!


Agree.  Performed by two classic musicians of our time.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Georgiagranny


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Patek24


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2022)

For @ohioboy A song just for you...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

For @hollydolly


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> For @Patek24


@Pinky Thank you!  Amazing...especially for a horology fanatic like me!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 23, 2022)

OMG @hollydolly ! That was definitely written just for me!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> OMG @hollydolly ! That was definitely written just for me!


Exactly, I thought so too....


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Ruthanne


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 23, 2022)

Patek24 said:


> For @Pinky


This was my mother's favorite song.  She never would say why, when it dawned on me one day.  She and my father toured Canada for a month on their honeymoon.  Aha.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 23, 2022)

Perhaps I’m off base but I’ve noticed a Russian theme running through @RadishRose posts, so here’s one for her


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

For @CinnamonSugar


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Tish, not a song but this is for you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2022)

This is a perfect thread because I just heard this song tonight and want @Pecos (MDB) to enjoy it too. MDB...do yourself a favor and check out all of Michael E's songs on YouTube. I've downloaded 9 of his tracks so far...this is about to become the 10th.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2022)

For @hollydolly


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2022)

Hope you enjoy this House track @dseag2


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Please pass the salt and @Pepper


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2022)

For @Pappy


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hope you enjoy this House track @dseag2


I love it!  Back at ya!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

@SeaBreeze


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

@Pecos


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 23, 2022)

For @SeaBreeze and @OneEyedDiva, both grooving!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

@timoc I think he changed his name from Vanilla Ice *Cream 





*


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 23, 2022)

Tish said:


> For @dseag2


Thank you for thinking of me.  You nailed it!  I am truly a Funky White Boy.


----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2022)

There are so many lovely ladies on this forum who deserve a mention, so I won't single just one out, instead, I'll dedicate this beautiful song to you all.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> @Pecos


I love it. Thanks.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is a perfect thread because I just heard this song tonight and want @Pecos (MDB) to enjoy it too. MDB...do yourself a favor and check out all of Michael E's songs on YouTube. I've downloaded 9 of his tracks so far...this is about to become the 10th.


MDS
Very nice, soothing and very romantic.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> For @hollydolly


I luuurve that song...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> @SeaBreeze


Thanks so much my friend.  I love this song and Playing For Change musicians and music.  Hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2022)

@Pink Biz


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Thanks @SeaBreeze. Luv it so much!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2022)

@RadishRose


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2022)

@Pinky


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2022)

@dseag2


----------



## oldpop (Sep 25, 2022)

Post a Song For Another Poster​
I didn't see the first one so I do not know if I want one or not but I will post a song anyway.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Pinky


Thank you   
@SeaBreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Thank you
> @SeaBreeze


Thank you, my friend...that song soothes my soul.


----------



## Frank Smith (Sep 25, 2022)

This is a song for my cousin Sassycakes. Whenever I hear it I think of her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2022)

For @Tish


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

@hollydolly, for you girly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Tish said:


> @hollydolly, for you girly.


awww thanks Tish... you know me too well..


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> For @Tish, not a song but this is for you!


I love it, thank you.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> For @Tish


I absolutely Love Carlos Santana, Thank you


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

For @SeaBreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2022)

For @MarkinPhx


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 26, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> For @MarkinPhx


@SeaBreeze Perfect choice ! Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)

For our 'boot' girl.  @hollydolly


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2022)

For @Ken N Tx


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

@jet


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I love it!  Back at ya!


Nice mix!  Makes me miss the House music dance parties my son and his DJ partner used to host/deejay at before COVID hit.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

@palides2021


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> @OneEyedDiva


Thank you Pink Biz Lovely song and quite a collaboration.


----------



## timoc (Sep 27, 2022)

Here are some more beautiful songs *for all you super people* here on this smashing forum.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> For @Ken N Tx


We need a rain dance!!!! LOL Thanks...


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 27, 2022)

This is for my buddy dseag2 (seniorforums.com)


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

For @Patek24


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2022)

For anyone going through a difficult time ..


----------



## Frank Smith (Sep 27, 2022)

For my Precious cousin Sassycakes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2022)

For @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> For @Ruthanne


Thanks... it's a great song!


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> For @Patek24


@Tish Thank you!  Good choice....oh, to be young again, like most everyone in the video.  Sigh.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Patek24 said:


> @Tish Thank you!  Good choice....oh, to be young again, like most everyone in the video.  Sigh.


True.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

@Paco Dennis


----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2022)

*For a very special person,* here, yes here on this forum, but I'll not tell you who. 

I'm off to bed now,  sweet dreams.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 29, 2022)

@Pecos


----------



## Pecos (Sep 29, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> @Pecos


Thank you, Ella is one of my favorites.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

@Ruthanne


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

@timoc for you.


----------

